# SureFire G2D-FYL



## davidt (Jul 25, 2009)

I think surefire has added a new model to their lineup . 3 level output and Nitrolon.

Link: http://www.surefire.com/G2D-FYL


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



davidt said:


> I think surefire has added a new model to their lineup . 3 level output and Nitrolon.
> 
> Link: http://www.surefire.com/G2D-FYL


 

Nice find man. Wonder if it is available in just plain black.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Yes, nice find indeed. I wonder if you can use the Black G2 body on it.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Thats a cool addition!

:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I dig the UI and the price is pretty sweet as well

-Mayo


----------



## BigD64 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I've had one for about 6 months. I also have the 3 cell version. Surefire 115 lumen rating is close by eye to my Fenix TK11 on turbo. The KX3 head on the prototype was a tiny bit beefier. UI is simple 3 light level a 1 second pause before clicking in desired level. Great light for EMT's and Rescue.


----------



## BigD64 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

And Yes you can use it on the black G2 body


----------



## bullterrier (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Me want one


----------



## bhds (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

ooh. I like that U.I. Simple and practical.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



bhds said:


> ooh. I like that U.I. Simple and practical.


 
Simple? Yes.

Practical? Far from it.

There's a reason why multi-output lights from other companies use a reverse-clickie, and why Surefire's U2 with its forward-clickie relies on a selector ring.

If you use the momentary function on such a light, hope your thumb can maintain constant, direct, pressure. Cause if it can't, the light will go out. You'll instinctively apply pressure the moment the light goes out, and look at that... now you're getting either too much or too little light for the task you need to complete.

Ironically, after getting it right with the U.I. on their U2, Surefire has taken a big step backwards.


----------



## Lobo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



Monocrom said:


> Simple? Yes.
> 
> Practical? Far from it.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of puzzled by this as well. Surefire IMHO usually has the best simple straightforward UIs(despite how many levels, functions etc the light has) and don't use the cycle the levels by clicking on/off method(which I'm no fan off). Have they done this before? Maybe it's a move to a more civilian market less gun oriented market? I could see how this light could be a great lights for EMTs etc with the existing UI. Although they should maybe change the clicky to a reverse.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Whoa, I want one, NOW... time to email my favorite e-tailers...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



depusm12 said:


> Nice find man. Wonder if it is available in just plain black.


I want one in HA.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



BigD64 said:


> I've had one for about 6 months. I also have the 3 cell version. Surefire 115 lumen rating is close by eye to my Fenix TK11 on turbo. The KX3 head on the prototype was a tiny bit beefier. UI is simple 3 light level a 1 second pause before clicking in desired level. Great light for EMT's and Rescue.


 

Is it a Cree or SSCP4?


----------



## zlf15 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Will this light be compatible with any malkoff dropins, I noticed from the pictures that it utilizes a kX3 head.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

You know it may look good on a HA NAT C2 body with the black head and tailcap at both ends.... I don't see how the 115 lumens only last 2 hours but its probably alot more than that - Surefire lumens. I want to order one plus a G2 just for the body, I wonder if you can just the G2 tailcap on it also just tap or twist back and forth to cycle to the level you want then leave it there? 

In fact are they selling this head separate?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



zlf15 said:


> Will this light be compatible with any malkoff dropins, I noticed from the pictures that it utilizes a kX3 head.


Drop-in? It's a sealed head just like the KL4, KX2, KL1, kx1, KL5A... You either buy a complete head or you buy a drop-in for a SureFire bezel ( incandescent reflector only, no TIR or LED module).


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



KDOG3 said:


> In fact are they selling this head separate?


 
Probably the same situation as when the P60L was introduced. Surefire waits a few months while complete lights are sold, and then makes the drop-in available as a seperate item.

In this case, it might be worth buying the complete light; and then just replacing the body with a different one.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

this is pretty nice...

i dont really like the UI either, but i can see that it would work pretty decently for a constant on flashlight instead of a momentary flashlight.

Wish the price was lower...or maybe im asking for too much.


----------



## yuk (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

A question: why this light runs for 2h on high (115 lumens to 50%) and the PD30 outputs 220 lumens for 1.5h?


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Because 1 Surefire lumen is less than 1 Fenix lumen. Surefire always underrates their lights, while Fenix sometimes overrates and sometimes gets it just about right.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



lolzertank said:


> Because 1 Surefire lumen is less than 1 Fenix lumen. Surefire always underrates their lights, while Fenix sometimes overrates and sometimes gets it just about right.


 


Exactly, its probably like the E2DL, rated at 120 but closer to 180-200 ish...and they might still update the numbers like they did the LX2


----------



## reneir0492 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

oh snap


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Me want one...3 cell version, of course...


----------



## jchoo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I love it, and the UI is perfect for it's intended use - as a helmet mountable light for fire fighters and other rescue personnel. When you're on scene, you don't care about momentary illumination - you just want to pick your mode (usually high, so just one click will do it) and get down to business. If you're using the light as a hand-held to do vehicle checks, patient evaluation, or just for general scene illumination (aka don't wheel the stretcher that way, it's muddy/rocky/full of dog mess/whatever), you can afford to take the time to tap once/twice before you click. I think this may replace my 2 level E2L on my duty nights.

Oh, and it's very nice to see Surefire making intrinsically safe lights... for too long, Pelican has really been the only game in town for firefighters.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I hope its available soon. I'm going to order this and a G2L, then switch bodies and put the other one up for sale at the Marketplace as a G2L-FYL since thats what it will be....


----------



## jchoo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I don't think that will be entirely ethical, as the G2L head is not part of the intrinsically safe G2L-FYD... plus the filters/beamshapers are part of the G2L-FYD package and they won't be there (since they seem to be part of the head itself).​


----------



## Illum (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



zlf15 said:


> Will this light be compatible with any malkoff dropins, I noticed from the pictures that it utilizes a kX3 head.



why do people assume that surefire LED heads could possibly be used with Malkoff dropins, if it doesn't use P60 lamps in its stock form, chances are its not going to be compatible:shrug:


this is odd, why G2D-FYL...why now after the catalogs were out...and why this color combo?

And whats with the G2L-FYL and G3L-FYL ?
They are both single stage, 80 lumens, with the G3L having 100% more 'tactical runtime' but only $10 more expensive....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

kaka DP


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Well I like the idea. Time to see when I can buy one.  I would love to buy just a 3 cell head and run it on a 2X18650 Leef body.

I doubt it's Nitrolon. It'll be the Xenoy like on my G3L-FYL.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



jchoo said:


> I don't think that will be entirely ethical, as the G2L head is not part of the intrinsically safe G2L-FYD... plus the filters/beamshapers are part of the G2L-FYD package and they won't be there (since they seem to be part of the head itself).​


 

I guess I should've clarified that I would most certainly state in the ad what I had done...

Anyone want to guess what they think what the true output on high would be? It has the same runtime on high as the LX2 (2hrs) so I'm guessing it would be upwards of 200 actual lumens?


----------



## GreySave (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

BigD64:

I may have asked this before so I apologize if I am repeating the question. How does the reflectored beam in tight configuration compare to the TIR of a E2DL or LX2 (Or similar TIR SureFire).

General Comment: Also noticed that on SureFire's web site the 45 lumen run time of the two cell version is considerable longer than the three cell. I am guessing that they accidentally transposed the figures between the two lights.

On the UI.....It may not be suited to everyone's tastes, but perhaps the safety ratings explain part of the reason why a particular UI was chosen? If nothing else it probably helps keep the price lower for those who truly need it for what they do. I must admit that as a light designed for fire / EMS I think I would like to see a choice between starting on high or low power, even if that meant two models. Firefighters might prefer starting on high while EMS might prefer a low power start.


----------



## Paul5M (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Nice and chunky :thumbsup:
.
.
.
What I really want is an E2L with 40/200 lumens


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I respectfully, but completely disagree with your opinion. The reason is because the companies that came out with multi level could not at the time make a reliable forward clickie. I have switched all my multimode lights to momentary forward clickies making them far more attractive to use. Or sold the ones I can't change. Reverse clickies have the exact same 'problem' you descibe just in reverse. You bump the switch while on the level you want and oops, different level. That is not better, just different - or worse for those of us with control of our finger for the 3 seconds I'm pressing momentary (what momentary is for...). I prefer to select the level I want, then click it on knowing it will stay there if bumped for a partial depress of the switch. Or just press for a silent few seconds of light - impossible with reverse clickies.


Monocrom said:


> There's a reason why multi-output lights from other companies use a reverse-clickie, and why Surefire's U2 with its forward-clickie relies on a selector ring.
> 
> If you use the momentary function on such a light, hope your thumb can maintain constant, direct, pressure. Cause if it can't, the light will go out. You'll instinctively apply pressure the moment the light goes out, and look at that... now you're getting either too much or too little light for the task you need to complete.


That KX3 looks awesome, but what about the beam????? <edit> looks like a "micro-textured" reflector.


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



angelofwar said:


> Me want one...3 cell version, of course...


 


Well....you're in luck, there is a 3 cell version of the G2D...its the G3D-FYL!! looks like the same output levels but a longer runtime...but only for the high and low settings...thats weird...the medium setting actually runs for less time in the G3D...:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



Blindasabat said:


> I respectfully, but completely disagree with your opinion. The reason is because the companies that came out with multi level could not at the time make a reliable forward clickie. I have switched all my multimode lights to momentary forward clickies making them far more attractive to use. Or sold the ones I can't change. Reverse clickies have the exact same 'problem' you descibe just in reverse. You bump the switch while on the level you want and oops, different level.


 
Perhaps not being able to come up with a reliable forward-clickie is one reason, but not the only one. With a reverse-clickie, the only momentary feature you get is momentary-off. That's not something that'll come in handy to a lot of folks. Since a dedicated press of the switch is needed to switch output levels, you don't get the same type of momentary "Oops" that you do with a forward-clickie. 

Since there's no momentary-on feature with a reverse-clickie, there's no reason for someone to keep their thumb on the switch; once they have reached the output level they want. No danger of accidentally going into the wrong mode.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



Scotty007 said:


> Well....you're in luck, there is a 3 cell version of the G2D...its the G3D-FYL!! looks like the same output levels but a longer runtime...but only for the high and low settings...thats weird...the medium setting actually runs for less time in the G3D...:thinking:


 
Yeah, not sure what's up with that...could be a snafu on the their part...but, I definitely prefer the 3 cell SF's over the 2 cell one's, even if you lose some out-put, the longer plateau makes up for it for my needs.

As far as issues' with the clickie, as long as high comes on first, I'll swap it with a nitrolon twisty. Any know the order? High-Med-Low, or Low-Med-High?


----------



## RobertM (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



BigD64 said:


> I've had one for about 6 months. I also have the 3 cell version. Surefire 115 lumen rating is close by eye to my Fenix TK11 on turbo. The KX3 head on the prototype was a tiny bit beefier. UI is simple 3 light level a 1 second pause before clicking in desired level. Great light for EMT's and Rescue.



How is the beam tint (cool/neutral/warm)? Does it appear to use a Seoul or Cree emitter?

Also, where did you get it? I'm not seeing any dealers online other than Surefire.com.



angelofwar said:


> Yeah, not sure what's up with that...could be a snafu on the their part...but, I definitely prefer the 3 cell SF's over the 2 cell one's, even if you lose some out-put, the longer plateau makes up for it for my needs.
> 
> As far as issues' with the clickie, as long as high comes on first, I'll swap it with a nitrolon twisty. Any know the order? High-Med-Low, or Low-Med-High?


It appears to be high-med-low.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Drats. Surefire won't be shipping these to dealer, gotta buy it straight from them. Oh well....


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



yuk said:


> A question: why this light runs for 2h on high (115 lumens to 50%) and the PD30 outputs 220 lumens for 1.5h?


If you read the whole thread you'll learn that a member already said the actual output is very close to the Fenix TK11 on Turbo. SureFire lumens is not like Chinese lumens.


----------



## nyyankeefen (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



lolzertank said:


> Because 1 Surefire lumen is less than 1 Fenix lumen. Surefire always underrates their lights, while Fenix sometimes overrates and sometimes gets it just about right.



Surefire underrates their lights and Fenix overrates their lights, therefore 1 surefire lumen would be more than 1 Fenix lumen.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



RobertM said:


> It appears to be high-med-low.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert


 
Thanks!


----------



## ampdude (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

Ick, yellow again. Why the hell can't Surefire make a light in hazard orange?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



ampdude said:


> Ick, yellow again. Why the hell can't Surefire make a light in hazard orange?



YEAH.......

i would be happy at this point with even a G2 in flourscent/day-glo/hazard whatever you want to call it, orange!

THere about about a 100 comaprisons with fenix i can think of at the moment, but lets not go there....

but i will say, fenix doenst over-rate thier lights, they rate emitter lumens. Surefire certainly does under-rate thier lights, they usually give the MINIMUM levels expected from an intergrating sphere. So at minimum thats what you will get in torch lumens, and often you will get more.

Crenshaw


----------



## BigD64 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I have 2 KX3 prototypes one is a TIR with a good floody beam it is switched low med high. The ones being shipped I believe have interchangeable diffusers. I also have one that has a reflector. I haven't compared them to my E2DL side by side but they are close to the output of my TK11. DayGlo Orange ones will be forthcoming at least that's the plan. I will try to find out when the KX3 heads will be available seperately. I'll try to post again soon.


----------



## Adeon (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



RobertM said:


> How is the beam tint (cool/neutral/warm)? Does it appear to use a Seoul or Cree emitter?
> 
> Also, where did you get it? I'm not seeing any dealers online other than Surefire.com.
> 
> ...




Not sure... however I think it is...
*http://www.surefire.com/G3D-FYL
click to activate flashlight and to select low, medium, or high output*
hopefully I didn't make a mistake


----------



## RobertM (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



Adeon said:


> Not sure... however I think it is...
> *http://www.surefire.com/G3D-FYL
> click to activate flashlight and to select low, medium, or high output*
> hopefully I didn't make a mistake



I too was noticing that in the description. Although, on the right side they list it in order of high/med/low (115/45/15). On other lights, the output order on the right side is consistent with the UI (E1B 80/5, E1L 3/45).

It would be nice if there was consistency on the G2D-FYL/G3D-FYL pages though.



> The G2D-FYL's pushbutton tailcap click switch lets you activate the flashlight and select three output levels: *press or click for a 115-lumen high beam*—nearly six times the light of a big two-D-cell flashlight; *release or click off and press or click again for a 45-lumen* extended-runtime medium beam for general use; *release or click off and press or click on again for a-15 lumen* low beam for close work, preserving your night vision, navigating in the dark, or when you need extended runtime.





> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> *Output: 115 / 45 / 15 lumens**
> Runtime: 2.0** / 12 / 34 hours*
> ...





> Three-output tailcap click switch—press or click to activate flashlight and to select low, medium, or high output


I think this one is in error. I still think it's high-med-low.

-Robert


----------



## GreySave (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*

I'm hoping that the multi mode version has a nice deep reflector inside that head for a nice tight beam that can then be broadened out using the diffusers as desired. That would be the most important / tempting feature for me. You can always diffuse the beam, but if it is not tight at the start you are stuck the limitation of whatever the baseline beam is.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing a review on one of these!

:twothumbs


----------



## brian250f (Jul 29, 2009)

*SureFire G2DF-YL: 3 Stage Light...*

Just got one of the new 3 stage firefighter lights from SF. NICE!! I didn't see anything about it on here and its not on SF's website yet, had to call them to get it. Anyone else have one of these yet? Will post pics shortly..


----------



## Size15's (Jul 29, 2009)

brian250f :welcome:
I've merged the thread you started with the one we already had going.
I'm sure we're looking forward to your sharing photos of your new G2D-FYL!

Best regards,
Al


----------



## tacticalmedic87 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the fact that it turns on high first. As a firefighter paramedic I have used my light(E2DL) for self defense as well as illumination, you get a lot of angry people out there and some are not happy to see you at all. Just the other day we went out for an illegal burn because we are in a drought and there are red flag warnings in our area and the gentleman came after us, and patients who were in gang fights think that trying to help them is an insult. Having a bright flash light to blind them and help you get them under control is helpful as HELL. I usually carry my E2DL on my belt and my new E1L(which I LOVE!!!) in my pocket, but this one could replace them both as my duty light.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 1, 2009)

I would swap out the bodies for an aluminium one.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 1, 2009)

Anybody got one? Is it Cree or SSC?


----------



## jchoo (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: SureFire G2DF-YL: 3 Stage Light...*



brian250f said:


> Just got one of the new 3 stage firefighter lights from SF. NICE!! I didn't see anything about it on here and its not on SF's website yet, had to call them to get it. Anyone else have one of these yet? Will post pics shortly..



So how about those pics and a review? I'm chomping at the bit to hear about this light!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm waiting for some pics and a review on this aswell!

I really wanna see it in action!!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes! Reviews. Reviews! Bring on the reviews!!!

:nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

... and beamshots 

:nana:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 27, 2009)

.... and runtime graphs!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 27, 2009)

... and a free one!

oo:



:twothumbs


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL!

.

I'll settle for some plain ole beamshots. They don't have to be all fancy-schmancy either. 

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## WadeF (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool looking lights, can't wait to see beam shots. Looks like a great light to throw in the car, tool box, camping, etc. A good all around light.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

What Wade said!

.

Are were going to get any pics/beamshots of these????


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

Maybe if this thread was in the LED forum it would get more action...


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 4, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Maybe if this thread was in the LED forum it would get more action...



Thats the funny thing. The LED forum is SO frequented and many go only there. Its not unusual to see topics there that would better belong in a variety of other places, but the traffic is so massive, we just tango on (movie reference).


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2009)

So I can't work out whether I've made things worse by moving this thread into the LED flashlights section...? :thinking: :tinfoil:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the move, Al! :nana: Hopefully things will work out for the better..

Ok, Folks! Bring on those beamshots! Hello? SureFire KX3, Anyone?

hehehe :wave:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

I sent an email earlier today to SureFire asking them when the KX3 head would be available for purchase. And this as the reply I just received from SF's Customer Service:



> The LED bulb is our current P60L bulb.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 5, 2009)

You know there's something horribly wrong when you know more about a company's latest products, than the people who work there. :shakehead


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I sent a reply back telling said CS Rep that the KX3 and P60L are two entirely different SF products. I wonder how well that went over.. :green:

.

Anyhoo, how are those beamshots coming along? :candle:


----------



## Wick (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm interested in the new KL3 as well. Im surprised there has been so little interest in this offering. I'm looking forward to the release of the KL3 head so I can slap it on an old 9P body. I really dont have any desire for a florescent green 2-cell Surefire body.

If anyone has one, some real world reports and photos would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 5, 2009)

Wick said:


> I'm interested in the new KL3 as well. Im surprised there has been so little interest in this offering. I'm looking forward to the release of the KL3 head so I can slap it on an old 9P body. I really dont have any desire for a florescent green 2-cell Surefire body.
> 
> If anyone has one, some real world reports and photos would be greatly appreciated.



If reviews and such haven't shown up by the time I get back from Spain in December, I'll have to order one of these up to go with the M3LT.

So much for banking overtime and leftover per diem!


----------



## Size15's (Sep 5, 2009)

Wick said:


> I'm interested in the new KL3 as well. Im surprised there has been so little interest in this offering. I'm looking forward to the release of the KL3 head so I can slap it on an old 9P body. I really dont have any desire for a florescent green 2-cell Surefire body.
> 
> If anyone has one, some real world reports and photos would be greatly appreciated.


Careful not to confuse models numbers:
The G2D-FYL & G3D-FYL feature the KX3 LED bezel not a new KL3 LED bezel.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 6, 2009)

waiting for a review...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, how about this. Does anyone on here even own one of these lights? 

Show of hands...


----------



## woodrow (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a great light... please post a review someone!


----------



## tritan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



jchoo said:


> I love it, and the UI is perfect for it's intended use - as a helmet mountable light for fire fighters and other rescue personnel. When you're on scene, you don't care about momentary illumination - you just want to pick your mode (usually high, so just one click will do it) and get down to business. If you're using the light as a hand-held to do vehicle checks, patient evaluation, or just for general scene illumination (aka don't wheel the stretcher that way, it's muddy/rocky/full of dog mess/whatever), you can afford to take the time to tap once/twice before you click. I think this may replace my 2 level E2L on my duty nights.
> 
> Oh, and it's very nice to see Surefire making intrinsically safe lights... for too long, Pelican has really been the only game in town for firefighters.



I would say streamlight is the only game in town. All 3 of our fire stations have the streamlight box lights on them. We just received a rescue truck and they all came with led 90 angle lights from streamlight.


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 8, 2009)

+1 for Streamlight, will see how these new lights perform in their intended role. 

BTW I did have the Lux 3 the old KL3 head and it was awesome, if the new KX3 LED is as good I am definitely getting one head, maybe two.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh. Don't mind me. I am merely day dreamin' of beamshots, and runtime graphs....... from this little lovely.


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 8, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> ... Anyone? Bueller?





Ferris Bueller in that boring History class ?? That movie is a classic even here in Brasil!


----------



## JNewell (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd be interested in feedback on how the spanner/wrench works...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just received another email response from SureFire:



> We won’t have a KX3 head in our line.



Great! :sick2: They are not going to offer it as a separate item. 

:thumbsdow


----------



## lxhunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know when Surefire may release the G3D-FYL to dealers?

I am in Canada and the dealers here don't have them.
I have purchased from Spyder Tactical Supply - but they don't have them yet.

I tried to purchase the G3D-FYL on the Surefire website using my US delivery address, but the Checkout doesn't like the Canadian address on my credit card.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 9, 2009)

lxhunter said:


> Anyone know when Surefire may release the G3D-FYL to dealers?
> 
> I am in Canada and the dealers here don't have them.
> I have purchased from Spyder Tactical Supply - but they don't have them yet.
> ...


Have you tried eBay?


----------



## lxhunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Have you tried eBay?


 


No G3D-FYL or G2D-FYL on eBay unfortunately.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 9, 2009)

Edit: 

As someone stated earlier in this thread, SureFire is not shipping these to dealers... :scowl:


----------



## lxhunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Edit:
> 
> As someone stated earlier in this thread, SureFire is not shipping these to dealers... :scowl:


 

Do you mean not shipping currently - or never?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 9, 2009)

lxhunter said:


> No G3D-FYL or G2D-FYL on eBay unfortunately.


Just wait a few days or weeks.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 9, 2009)

lxhunter said:


> Do you mean not shipping currently - or never?


I don't know. That's just what someone said. 

I can't imagine them not letting their dealers have a crack at these. Not unless they want to ensure that no one undercuts their MSRP.. :shakehead


----------



## lxhunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I guess I will just have to try to be patient and wait until the US dealers have them

Not easy being patient when I want a new toy.


----------



## MattK (Sep 9, 2009)

SF will begin taking dealer orders on 9/15 for these lights.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 9, 2009)

Woo-Hoo! Thanks, Matt! That is great news..


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

:twothumbs

I'm thinking more and more of getting one actually... I just want a review first!

:devil:


----------



## lxhunter (Sep 10, 2009)

Just received an email from Surefire saying:

"The “Firefighter series” lights are expected to be made available toward the end of September. "
 
Meaning available to dealers.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 10, 2009)

We're getting close, I can feel it! Oh yea, and its the 15th.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 15, 2009)

Like TO, I've got my  ready......


----------



## MattK (Sep 15, 2009)

We just got word that some of ours shipped today so that's more like mid-September


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## yuk (Sep 15, 2009)

Will someone explain something to me?
Why this brand new flashlight will give 115 lumens for 2 hours (to 50%) and Malkoff M60L can give 140 lumens for 4,5 hours regulated?
Or why (for example) a T20C2 or an M20 are able to produce more than 250 lumens for about the same runtime as the G2D-FYL will?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 15, 2009)

:shrug:

But you will find that the M60's output will infact drop down the entire time.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 15, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> :shrug:
> 
> But you will find that the M60's output will infact drop down the entire time.



Looking at Big Waffle's runtime graphs with the M60, I would think that the M60L will indeed give at least 4-5 hours flat regulation, and probably much more.

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't pay much attention to my post, I was on the phone aswell as half asleep lol... I can't even remember what I was thinking about :shrug:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 15, 2009)

yuk said:


> Will someone explain something to me?
> Why this brand new flashlight will give 115 lumens for 2 hours (to 50%) and Malkoff M60L can give 140 lumens for 4,5 hours regulated?



My guess: The G2D-FYL may be a new flashlight, but the P60L inside is the same P60L found in the 6PL, G2L, Z2L, and C2L


----------



## Size15's (Sep 16, 2009)

The G2D-FYL uses a dedicated LED bezel, not an LED Lamp Assembly.
I think it would be more accurate to compare runtime/output data if it was gathered by the same source.
Even so, there does appear to be very different things going on inside the two lights - perhaps somebody will take them apart to learn what makes them tick and explain rather than stabs in the dark...

I suppose that if Malkoff's product didn't impress compared to SureFire his products wouldn't be anything different and he wouldn't have the reputation on CPF that has?


----------



## stienke (Sep 16, 2009)

*I suppose that if Malkoff's product didn't impress compared to SureFire his products wouldn't be anything different and he wouldn't have the reputation on CPF that has?* 


*+1*


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone have one of these yet?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2009)

stienke said:


> *I suppose that if Malkoff's product didn't impress compared to SureFire his products wouldn't be anything different and he wouldn't have the reputation on CPF that has?*
> 
> 
> *+1*


 
*+1,000*

I love his little brass beauties! :twothumbs


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 16, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Anyone have one of these yet?


It would appear that no one has... :sigh:


----------



## Agile54 (Sep 16, 2009)

Schuey2002 I'm w/ you brother, we need some end user feedback.
FWIW my dealer told me Tuesday, that his distributor said they (the distrib)
are shipping them on 9.30.09 
Surely someone wants to share some feedback here.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 16, 2009)

Every time I look at this thread I get more and more keen to get one... Now the wait for one to pop up on ebay...


----------



## Agile54 (Sep 16, 2009)

DimeRazorback you are way more trusting than I when it come's to FleaBay.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't had a bad experience in 4 years :devil:

It's where I got 80% of my Surefires 

You just have to know who to avoid :thumbsup:


----------



## Agile54 (Sep 16, 2009)

Understood + the right questions to ask.
Haven't you also found that if it's too good to be true
then it generally isn't?


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 16, 2009)

Somebody has to have one of these somewhere! Review? Impressions? Beamshots? Do I have to say please?


----------



## Not So Bright (Sep 18, 2009)

First the bad news, I do not have a digital camera.

The good news is that I have a G3D-FYL.
It has a KX3 head on a real yellow G3 body and a black foward clicky tail-cap.
Low mode comes on first, then click off-on for med, off-on for high.
Low is lower than a G2L, but not by much. I find med is identical to my G2L. High is a good bit higher. Same bluish tint as a P60L. Too bad.

The reflector is plastic. I tried the diffusers and did not care for them. I find that the reflector alone gives a nice balance of throw and flood.

AW 17500's fit and work great. :twothumbs

I have not checked run time yet, but the head gets warm on high in about 10 min. 

The G3D-FYL also comes with very long, yellow lanyard and reflective stickers.
No tool is required to remove the bezel. Just unscrew it.

I like the G3 form, 3 levels and clicky tail-cap. I could do without the bluish tint. At least this SF looks easy to mod. I may have to get a high CRI emitter for it.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Not So Bright!!! :twothumbs

Sucks that they went with the same LED as the P60L's. Would've been nice to see them go with something a bit warmer in color. 

(I guess I'll have to wait to buy a KX3 that has been modded by someone instead.)


----------



## lxhunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> First the bad news, I do not have a digital camera.
> 
> Same bluish tint as a P60L. Too bad.
> 
> I could do without the bluish tint. At least this SF looks easy to mod. I may have to get a high CRI emitter for it.


 

I have a G3D-FYL on its way to me.
Since I know nothing about these lights may I ask?

What is a high CRI emitter and how could I change it?

Thanks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 18, 2009)

Good to hear a first hand report on the light!

It is a shame they they have stuck with the cool emitter, but it doesn't really bother me that much...

Now... should I try find one or not :thinking:


----------



## MSI (Sep 22, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> Low mode comes on first, then click off-on for med, off-on for high.



Too bad, that makes it useless for me. High should have been first.


----------



## BigD64 (Sep 22, 2009)

yuk said:


> Will someone explain something to me?
> Why this brand new flashlight will give 115 lumens for 2 hours (to 50%) and Malkoff M60L can give 140 lumens for 4,5 hours regulated?
> Or why (for example) a T20C2 or an M20 are able to produce more than 250 lumens for about the same runtime as the G2D-FYL will?



It has a bit to do with the life of the LED. The harder you drive them the more you reduce the life of the emitter. With Surefire's lifetime warranty they don't drive the LED's to their full potential. So the overall life of the Surefire Lights should be longer. I do not have the exact figures but you can reduce the life of the LED by 90% (5000 hours as opposed to 50000 hours.) You may never use a light 5000 hours so it might not matter to you but Surefire has to replace the light FOREVEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 22, 2009)

For me the life of the emitter is not a big issue, even if driven hard the light will be obsolete and therefore probably replaced with an updated model before it ever gives out. I have some obsolete SF's laying around.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 11, 2009)

Get your glow on:


----------



## yuk (Oct 11, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Get your glow on:


Is this the original yellow body under UV light?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 11, 2009)

yuk said:


> Is this the original yellow body under UV light?



Thats a G3L-FYL body under UV light. Here's the G2 version


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool shots!! :twothumbs


----------



## lxhunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Where are they available (other than Surefire direct)?

I have been tying to purchase the G3D-FYL

Can't find a dealer that has them.


And, you guys take great pictures.


----------



## MattK (Oct 19, 2009)

IIRC they are due to be released for shipment to dealers this week-ish.


----------



## Agile54 (Oct 19, 2009)

A dealer that is reliable told me the same last week.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Save one for Me, Matt


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 27, 2009)

*No realworld pics of G2D FYL yet?*

I'm surprised that no one here has posted a pic of this light yet. I'm itching to see real world pics of it. I've often thought about picking up one and using a G2Z body with it. Anyone?


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire G2D-FYL*



jchoo said:


> I don't think that will be entirely ethical, as the G2L head is not part of the intrinsically safe G2L-FYD... plus the filters/beamshapers are part of the G2L-FYD package and they won't be there (since they seem to be part of the head itself).​




Well, yes I see what you are saying. I guess I should've added that I would make it clear in the for sale thread what I was doing...


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 28, 2009)

I expect to see photos start to appear next month.


----------



## MattK (Oct 29, 2009)

Release has been pushed back to 10/30.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2009)

MattK said:


> Release has been pushed back to 10/30.


 
You mean tomorrow? :thinking:

Typo? Perhaps you meant 11/30... Or are we talking pushed back to 10/30 of *2010 ??*


----------



## MattK (Oct 29, 2009)

*SIGH*

DUh - yes, 10/30 is tomorrow - for some reason I was thinking it was delayed a motn. DUH. 

No more posting for me before my second cup of coffee!

2010 wiseguy


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: No realworld pics of G2D FYL yet?*



KDOG3 said:


> I'm surprised that no one here has posted a pic of this light yet. I'm itching to see real world pics of it. I've often thought about picking up one and using a G2Z body with it. Anyone?


You're not the only one... :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2009)

MattK said:


> *SIGH*
> 
> DUh - yes, 10/30 is tomorrow - for some reason I was thinking it was delayed a month. DUH.
> 
> ...


 
LOL

I'm still waiting for that compact Surefire HID that we were promised in 2008. Pushed back to a year would be (sadly) plausible.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 6, 2009)

Any news on the G2D/G3D-fyl front?


----------



## tritan (Nov 7, 2009)

I really would like to see pics to. I was going to get the streamlight vantage but holding off for this one.


----------



## tritan (Nov 7, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Thats a G3L-FYL body under UV light. Here's the G2 version



This looks great


----------



## TKC (Nov 7, 2009)

*I am going to get one for my brother for Christmas!! He is a volunteer FF.*


----------



## lxhunter (Nov 7, 2009)

On September 10, 2009 Surefire sent me this email:

"The “Firefighter series” lights are expected to be made available toward the end of September. "

I have been waiting to purchase one to send to my nephew in Afghanistan for Christmas.

I am now close to the mailing deadline.

I will never deal with Surefire again.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 7, 2009)

You do realise that they quoted that they were _*expected*_ to be available then, not that they will _definitely_ be available...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 7, 2009)

lxhunter said:


> On September 10, 2009 Surefire sent me this email:
> 
> "The “Firefighter series” lights are expected to be made available toward the end of September. "
> 
> ...


Why deprive him of a quality flashlight?? 

Instead of this light, pick up a SureFire 6P or G2 and a Malkoff M60L or M60LL for your nephew...


----------



## lxhunter (Nov 7, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> You do realise that they quoted that they were _*expected*_ to be available then, not that they will _definitely_ be available...


 

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## lxhunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Why deprive him of a quality flashlight??
> 
> Instead of this light, pick up a SureFire 6P or G2 and a Malkoff M60L or M60LL for your nephew...


 
Those are good alternatives - and I should have just done that rather than believing what I was told and naively waiting.

I called the local sporting goods store and they have a Buck Strider in stock. Going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 8, 2009)

lxhunter said:


> Thanks for your insight.



Insight?

It was merely comprehension.

:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 8, 2009)

Surefire lights are *price*less.

Surefire release dates are *worth*less.


----------



## MattK (Nov 9, 2009)

I just got an email from SF - our G2D-FYL, G2LF-FYL KIT02 and G3D-FYL are all supposed to ship this Wednesday.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2009)

MattK said:


> I just got an email from SF - our G2D-FYL, G2LF-FYL KIT02 and G3D-FYL are all supposed to ship this Wednesday.


 
Matt, please post again on wednesday; and let us know if they actually arrived.


----------



## MattK (Nov 9, 2009)

Well they're supposed to SHIP on Weds so we couldn't get them until the Weds following but the Monday following I'll have tracking....


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Save a G3D-FYL for me Matt if you get any. Surefire tells me both models are backordered 2 weeks, after I sent an email to them asking if they are in stock


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mattk order just placed for a G3D-FYL

on alert for brown truck bearing gifts:devil:


----------



## MattK (Nov 16, 2009)

Good news / Bad news:

The G3D-FYL and G2LF-FYL KIT02 shipped to us from SF today - the G2D-FYL did not ship with them.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 16, 2009)

The G3D-FYL's came in or they were shipped today?


----------



## MattK (Nov 16, 2009)

Shipped to us - will arrive next Mondayish.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 19, 2009)

MattK 2 questions and not trying to be a PITA.
Any tracking info/date of arrival from surefire?
and Any possibility of seeing the light by Wed the 25th before I haf to go on my Prison tour(I mean see the relatives)? D


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Matt just got a notice from you guys. Does it mean Mine isn't in the order coming next week? or is just a computer generated notice because the order hasn't been filled & shipped yet?


----------



## MattK (Nov 19, 2009)

I just started a thread in Marketplace > Dealers for this discussion, we're not supposed to discuss this stuff here...all of the answer are there now.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 20, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> First the bad news, I do not have a digital camera.
> 
> The good news is that I have a G3D-FYL.
> It has a KX3 head on a real yellow G3 body and a black foward clicky tail-cap.
> ...



First thanks for the quick mini-review/info. I must say, I'm disppointed they are still using the cool emitters like the P60L. 

When you say they bezel easily unscrews, does it give you easy access to the emitter (unlike most of their LED bezels that require heat to get them open to gain access to the emitter)? I'm assuming it's using a Seoul, not a Cree?

While the blueish emitter is disappointing, if its easily moddable, this actually make me more interesting in it! 

-Robert


----------



## Not So Bright (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, the bezel unscrews giving access to the emitter. The led is a seoul.
I was at PF-13 and showed the light to Milkyspit, he said it would be easy to mod. I might take him up on that. I do not like the very cool (blue) tint.
Hope this helps.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone know FOR SURE if this forward clickie tailcap is a z59?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 23, 2009)

Can anyone who has this light please post pictures? Inside the head too if possible. :thanks:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 23, 2009)

wacbzz said:


> Does anyone know FOR SURE if this forward clickie tailcap is a z59?



Internally, its a Z59. Externally, the knurling section is narrower, providing protected channels for installing strips of reflective tape (one each above and below the knurling).


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 24, 2009)

There has to be something different about this switch to make it intrisically safe. If the knurling is different then maybe something inside is different. Have you gutted one of these Dan to check it out. The bezel is standard. The P60L is standard. The body is standard just a diff color or maybe the compound is a little diff. Unless just the combination of components passed the ratings test. I know they had to pay to have it tested. But this would basically mean that all the surefire lights are safe just not tested right. 
Zach


----------



## Size15's (Nov 24, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> There has to be something different about this switch to make it intrisically safe. If the knurling is different then maybe something inside is different. Have you gutted one of these Dan to check it out. The bezel is standard. The P60L is standard. The body is standard just a diff color or maybe the compound is a little diff. Unless just the combination of components passed the ratings test. I know they had to pay to have it tested. But this would basically mean that all the surefire lights are safe just not tested right.
> Zach


I used to work in a product testing and certification research lab. 'Type' testing a specific selection of products could often allow the whole range to be covered. I'm not sure whether the same principles apply to these standards or whether each product has to be individually tested.
I does seem reasonable to assume that if a specific new product has the rating and the rest of the range do not then there is likely something different about it. The TailCap [internals] is a logical place to start.
Interesting :thinking:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 24, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> There has to be something different about this switch to make it intrisically safe. If the knurling is different then maybe something inside is different. Have you gutted one of these Dan to check it out. The bezel is standard. The P60L is standard. The body is standard just a diff color or maybe the compound is a little diff. Unless just the combination of components passed the ratings test. I know they had to pay to have it tested. But this would basically mean that all the surefire lights are safe just not tested right.
> Zach



The G2DL does not use the P60L.

Bill


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 24, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> The G2DL does not use the P60L.
> 
> Bill



But the G2L _Fire Rescue_ (one level output) does. _And_ it uses the same tailcap as the G2D-FYL. _And_ it is, as well, listed as being "safe for explosive atmospheres."

******

As for the question I posted, I called SF last night and spoke to one of the tech guys. He stated that I _could_ use the tailcap from the G2L-FYL on my G2L without any problems and that it was, for all intents and purposes, a Z59 (just like ElectronGuru wrote). The two tailcaps (the one on the G2L-FYL and the Z59) do, however, have different part numbers and the one that comes with the flashlight is so far not available seperately. 

He even pointed out to me that on the product website for the G2D-FYL, one of the available accessories for this light _is_ the Z59.

I didn't, however, think to ask him what made the light "safe," or as they write on their site:


MIL-STD-810 rated, safe for explosive atmosphere
and if using a regular Z59 as opposed to the tailcap that comes with the light would lessen this rating...??


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 24, 2009)

Correct I meant P60L in the GTL.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 25, 2009)

:sleepy: Will sleep well tonight after my G3D-fyl came tonite from Mattk ripped it open like Ralphie opened his Red Ryder :twothumbs will take a good look at it tomorrow and report on it. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY AND BE SAFE ON THE ROADS


----------



## woodrow (Dec 1, 2009)

I was just thinking to myself today..."boy I miss having a 'plastic' light!" My last one was my AE 3xAA dive light...which was great, but since it only had One level and 3xAA lithiums were Kinda expensive to feed it, I think I will pick one of these up. It will be nice to have a Surefire again, (I think the 14th or 15th for me) and I like the diffuser system.

Edit... Was ready to order, but I am having doubts...$135 buys a lot of lights these days. These are my concerns: 

1. Why does it only run 35 hours at 15 lumens? There are plenty of 2 cell lights that beat that.
2. Is the light putting out 115 Surefire lumens or actual? Meaning Is it really putting out 150-180 or just 115
3. 3 hours at 115 lumens is not a great either. (which makes me hope it is really 160-180)
4. I have not had the greatest luck with SF tints.

Still might order tonight...but I need to think about it.

Final Edit.... Oh yeah...Im good at 'just thinking' about flashlight purchases. My new G3D is ordered (I did resist for 10 minutes!) I guess I can think about it while it is coming... Thanks Matt!


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sure it's SF lumens - they're been consistent about that for a long time. :twothumbs:


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 2, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> There has to be something different about this switch to make it intrisically safe.
> Zach



Internally, it is quite different from the Z59/U2 tailcap. I would post a picture comparing the two but my camera is out of action at the moment.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are the mechanisms from the G2L-FYL and Z59:










I'll have a G2D to compare with in a few days, but my guess is that this is like the Navy version of the 6P. 

Extra certification does not necessarily mean extra capability.


----------



## Kraeken (Dec 4, 2009)

I must say I'm not impressed with this light. I think Streamlight is probably the only large company to get it right for a FF's light. Many other companies just take one of their regular lights, make it yellow, and call it a "Fire Rescue" light. Knife companies like to do this as well.

I think its a cool light by itself, but when do you need multiple light levels at a fire or emergency, aside from checking pupils? 

And the checkered reflective things are cute, but the middle of the light is where the helmet mount clamps usually go, no? Why not a reflective strip around the head?

If SureFire wanted to make a real fire EMS type light, they should make a nitrolon bodied, articulated head, with rechargable batteries oriented side by side, or in series with an oval or flat body. Like a plastic weaponlight with a big *** removable clip in the back. It could be mounted on a helmet, belt or coat. These rehashed ideas painted yellow just don't cut it. They may have their finger on the pulse of military/law enforcement, but not fire/EMS.

Not trying to be a troublemaker, but I wished for years for a SureFire made for my line of work, and they hand us this.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 19, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> Can anyone who has this light please post pictures?



Here are a few iterations. BTW, the tailcap guts on this are white!:


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 19, 2009)

So is the conclusion that both tailcaps are the same, the color is the only difference? 

Zach


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 19, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> So is the conclusion that both tailcaps are the same, the color is the only difference?



Its actually even less different then that. Z59 guts are white. G2L-FYL guts are black. G2D-FYL guts are white. Internally, I can find no difference. Externally, the knurling band is less narrow. The straight Z59 is also type II, where the FYL caps are type III.

In testing those lego options tonight, the FYL cap did not screw down as far on the Z2 body as a Z59. But more testing is needed for any conclusions on this. BTW, *this head feels amazing on a Z2 body.*


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 19, 2009)

My GTL guts are white. Here is junkie pic I just took with my phone. Sorry I was being lazy.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 4, 2010)

Can someone take a picture of the bezel taken apart so I can get a better idea of what we are looking at as far as modding goes?

Also, has anyone taken any current measurements of the different levels at the tailcap?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Nathan (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have the equipment to take measurements, but here are some (poor) pics:


----------



## RobertM (Feb 23, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I don't have the equipment to take measurements, but here are some (poor) pics:



:twothumbs Thanks for the disassembled pic!

-Robert


----------



## RobertM (Feb 26, 2010)

I couldn't resist any longer.  I went aheand and ordered a G2D-FYL from my favorite SF dealer. They don't normally stock it so they are specially ordering it from SF for me. Hopefully I'll have it within a week or so.

Now the big question...to mod with a high CRI SSC P4 or not...hmm :thinking:


----------



## loszabo (Mar 7, 2010)

IMHO, the G2D is one of the best two-cell CR123 non-tactical outdoor lights. (As some of you might know, I'm a also big fan of the L5 w/KL5A being one of the best tactical lights.) The G2D is light-weight, easy to hold with gloves (due to the new KX3 shape), easy to manipulate in the hand, perfect with the plastic body when it is cold & rainy, and the GUI is really simple. I do not agree with other posters about the GUI being not optimal, as you can select the output level by just half-clicking and when you are there just click through.

I can understand why the G2D-FYL is perfect for firemen, mounting those on helmets, etc. As an EMT/first-responder this light would be my primary in my go-bag.

I'm also looking forward to the Stratum, which I consider the tactical version of the G2D.

Mine:






I've just converted mine to an all black G2D:






(I changed the yellow body with a black G2 given to a family member.)


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 7, 2010)

They look much better in all black, huh? I did the same thing but with a black G3 body.


----------



## loszabo (Mar 7, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> They look much better in all black, huh? I did the same thing but with a black G3 body.



Agreed -- they do! Though I have to admit, in my (darkend) room the FYL was easier to spot on my desk.

I just mounted a black lanyard with the new adapter, though I kept the yellow one as an option. :twothumbs


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 7, 2010)

I went to Salzburg in 99 (beautiful city, BTW), but I was "Surefire-less" at the time (I hadn't "seen the light"). If I ever make it back, my G3D-BK will definitely have to accompany me. Can you post a pic of you G2D-BK with the new adapter you have? I'm looking at lanyard options for mine. Thanks!


----------



## loszabo (Mar 7, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Can you post a pic of you G2D-BK with the new adapter you have? I'm looking at lanyard options for mine. Thanks!



I've just updated the second picture: you can see both lanyard options now... :naughty:


----------



## l2icel3all (Apr 11, 2010)

Not sure if this has been discussed or cover but I was curious if anyone knew what type of anodizing is on the KX3 head on the G2D? Seems like Type III but doesn't feel like it. Please help!


----------



## loszabo (Apr 11, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or cover but I was curious if anyone knew what type of anodizing is on the KX3 head on the G2D? Seems like Type III but doesn't feel like it. Please help!



It does not look like HA-II black as used on the old KL3, but it looks more like a matte HA-III.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 11, 2010)

The KX3 is Type III anodised.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## l2icel3all (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks You for your quick responses. It would make sense if they made the Tailcap Type III also so it would match but I guess that's too much to ask for.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 30, 2010)

I'd like to see more photos of these lights. If you have some, post 'em.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 30, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> It would make sense if they made the Tailcap Type III also so it would match



G2-FYL's and G2D-FYL's come with a G specific Z59, dressed in a matching type III (matte) finish.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Kraeken said:


> I must say I'm not impressed with this light. I think Streamlight is probably the only large company to get it right for a FF's light. Many other companies just take one of their regular lights, make it yellow, and call it a "Fire Rescue" light. Knife companies like to do this as well.
> 
> I think its a cool light by itself, but when do you need multiple light levels at a fire or emergency, aside from checking pupils?
> 
> ...



Had other firefighter friends say the same...
Should really get a real FF to test these things instead of assuming/dictating what they need


----------



## foxtrot824 (Sep 21, 2017)

I know this thread has been quite for a while, wondering if anyone is still using these? I just picked up a G3D and measured a whole 191 lumens on high at 7700K :fail: 






Mods to come...


----------



## Tribull (Sep 22, 2017)

I have the 3 cell fireman, but not this one. It’s got 3 settings right? How is the tint?


----------



## ampdude (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a few of these, but got rid of the LED heads right away because it is fail sauce. It even flickered all the time with low batteries. I kept the tailcap, body and the stickers on all of them because that's all cool and I planned to turn them into incans someday. The only part of the package that sucks is the SF LED head.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 22, 2017)

Tribull said:


> I have the 3 cell fireman, but not this one. It’s got 3 settings right? How is the tint?



I thought the G3D-FYL *WAS* the same light as the 3 cell fireman? It should be the same light. I'll have to check the markings on my boxes.


----------



## Tribull (Sep 22, 2017)

Mine was a single mode 120 lumen if I’m not mistaken.Its been replaced with a Malkoff M61LL.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tribull said:


> I have the 3 cell fireman, but not this one. It’s got 3 settings right? How is the tint?


IMO it's very ugly but then again it's an old SSC P4. It's just so blue and the color is so lacking any red so the CRI is :-(
See the CIE below


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 21, 2022)

Is its beam similar to U2? I found another one at the local flea market. I'm contemplating whether to take it or not


----------

